# Smokinj EXPOSED



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

As we all know smokinj has lost his marbles-sending hitchers that are worth as much as his trade/sale-

My sources at CigarTattler magazine (hush hush) have informed me that the Smokin one has ulterior motives

David is the 2008 recipient of the OFRAY Windfrey/John Beresford Tipton (  )

Million dollar stogie award-Yes .he has one week to give away $1,000,000 in smokes--If he achieves this mission impossible he wins a tobacco plantation in Cuba (after the fall) and all his cigar bro's get to wear panama hats and grow moustaches and visit him at the hacienda




Yes BOTL's --Life is Sweet 


...........................and if you believe this ,I have a bridge to sell you


anyway--yup-we did a transaction and sure enough--the great one swatted my ass with 5 beautys


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Oh yeah!!! Those are some sweet little beauties!!! Ummm...where do I get a hat??? lol!!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

LOL. Nice stuff!


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

No really this guy is killing everyone


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:You are too much Harvey!Enjoy the smokes my friend:biggrin:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

And another one's down another one's down , another one bite's the Dust!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great work David!!!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

David on a serious BOMBING run. Nice hits


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

let's see... got a moustache and goatee already... 

is a Tilley hat close enough, or will I need to trade that in?


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

the plot thickens


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

smokinj is on a rampage lately


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

haha....if only!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice!!!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm waiting on my invitation!!!Cuba here I come!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

When do we go?? Davis is on a tear lately


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

very nice trade. sounds like you got the better end.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

That's what I am talkin' about! VERY NICE!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

:lol: well that explains everything!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Cool I've never been to Cuba! And how much are you asking for the bridge? :biggrin:


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Woot smokes and you get your ass swatted! Ps, I'm down for the mustache and hat deal too


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Haha. Cigar Tattler- that's hilarious.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

I cant grow a mustache perhaps i Shall borrow one from mustache day at Yankee stadium last weekend...wow this guy is amazing there have to be 10 guys on here right now that have been hit by him. And it is all high quality stuff...wow


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

"anyway--yup-we did a transaction and sure enough--the great one swatted my ass with 5 beautys" 

I didn't know David rolled that way, but, that's OK we're equal opprotunity here at CL........


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice hit, David!! How many to go??


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

those sticks look very tempting


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

Very nice! :dribble:


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Very, very nice!!


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

i knew smokinJ was up to something ..... nice ...


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

For the record, i was a little worried about clicking this post. Lord knows I didnt wanna see pics of David expossing himself!!!!

GROSSSSSSS.................................


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Poor Mickey D, although he still has a smile on his face.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Cypress said:


> Poor Mickey D, although he still has a smile on his face.


now that is just wrong lol


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

ctiicda said:


> now that is just wrong lol


your tellin me! Damn thats sick david:biggrin:


----------

